# how do you cook your geese



## BANDCOLLECTOR

we cut our goose breasts into small pieces boil it and then wrap it in bacon and put pineapple and jhelopenos in side and stick a toothpick through it. then we grill it on the grill!! its so good

how do you cook your geese??? 

          :huh:


----------



## yellowfinch11

BANDCOLLECTOR said:


> we cut our goose breasts into small pieces boil it and then wrap it in bacon and put pineapple and jhelopenos in side and stick a toothpick through it. then we grill it on the grill!! its so good
> 
> how do you cook your geese???
> 
> :huh:


One jar of Saurkraut (sp?) over the top and cook in oven on 350 for about 2 hours. Taste like roast beef!


----------



## djleye

I have done the first one but I have never boiled it first. You really don't need to boil it, and then cook it to medium on the grill. Tastes great. Do not overcook it ir it will become tough!!


----------



## ADN

Slice it thin, sear in a HOT frying pan for about a minute. Then place in a frying pan on medium low heat with stir fry sauce and some vegetables.

Whatever sauce or flavor you choose, if you are going to use a frying pan, searing the meat works great.


----------



## nutmeg honkers

There's a bunch of great recipes for goose. Just cook it like a lesser cut of beef. Substitute it for beef in stroganoff, stew, and chili. Here's some others. Just DONT try and cook it like poultry.

Old geese: Goose pot roast. Cut up some carrots, potatoes and onions and add to a crockpot. Add some beef stock,a bay leaf and some salt and pepper. Keep the liquid below the top of the vegetables. Smother two two boneless breast fillets with horseradish (don't worry, like onions, the harsh flavor cooks away, you don't have to like horseradish to like this recipe). Lay the breasts on top and cook on low for the day while your out. You'll have a dead ringer for yankee pot roast.

Young geese: slice the breasts thin and marinate in teriyaki. Get your grill very hot and cook about 1-2 minutes per side. Take them off when rare if you want to enjoy them.

Also see the post on how to clean ducks and geese.


----------



## maanjus11

One way to cook geese that has really worked well for me is called the coke roast. Simply put the geese/goose in the crock pot, add one can of coke, one can of water, spuds, carrots, onions, salt and pepper, some Lawry's, and let it cook for half a day or so. I like to add fresh mushrooms about a half an hour before I serve it. This recipe really makes it taste like a beef roast. It also works well with venison.

One other recipe I like is marinating the geese in Italian dressing for 24 hours, cutting them in thin strips and putting them on the grill (preferably charcoal). You could add them to shish ca bobs if you wanted. It really makes the meat taste like steak.

Let me know what you think.
Good luck cooking! 
:beer:


----------



## Horker23

pressure cook with gravy! the best for the tough late season honkers!


----------



## caribukiller

i cut the goose into too pieces by cutting along the middle bone then i spice it up with what ever then put it in a roaster skin up and cook at 250 for about 5 hours. when don there is about an inch of juice that you can did bread in


----------



## Jungda99

Cut it into 1"x1" chuncks and marinate in Teriyaki sauce for a couple hours then wrap it in a 1/3 of a piece of bacon with a toothpick stuck in it and grill to medium rare. It taste like candy. I have never had someone not like it.


----------



## huntingtim08

would we need to cook the bacon at all before or will it cook by itself on the grill?


----------



## DuckBuster

huntingtim08 - cooks right on the grill. No precooking needed. That's my favorite way to eat birds, I just wish the prep time didn't take so long.


----------



## Danimal

Stuff it with sweet Italian sausage and smoke it for 3-4 hours!


----------



## franchi

Jerky it.
Inject breast with sauce/marinade or use rub. Refrigderate for a day. Cook in smoker. Cook time will depend on size of smoker. Cut into 1/4 inch strips and enjoy.


----------



## Norm70

goose pepper sticks are also very good


----------



## averyghg

grind up with a little pork and beef and make goose snausage!


----------



## Jiffy

I don't know, I'll have to ask my cats........... uke:


----------



## Dakota Lady

hmmm, looking all those recipes sound good. 
What i did was a piece of half breast cut into almost middle half sideway but not cut all the way to end. just leaving the end together open up like a book. put any kind of herbs. such as sage, thyme, parsley, basil. roll them up and wrap with bacon with toothpick to hold. fry cook on fry pan with olive oil. when the geese and bacon are ready. Pour in some cream of mushroom mixed with milk (of course) cook it over the meats . stir sometime when it look a litle bubble on the gravy. keep doing it till the gravy is hot and blended with flavor from the geese. then serve it with rice. Its really good. My man cant get enough of it. he has always bug me to make that over and over.
try it and let me know what u think.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

one that my buddy does really well is a goose potpie.

One goose breast pair
Can of cream of mush and chick
Frozen veggies 
pie crust
season to taste

Boil the goose in season salt and hickory season until tender (not too much salt)

boil veggies seperately

Mix creams and goose (chunked) and veggies in bowl

pour contents into pie crust in pan - cover with remainder of crust

bake in oven @ 350 degrees for 45 minutes to hour or until top is golden brown.

My wife will eat this and all of the left overs and she won't eat a single venison steak.


----------

